# Hi from Brisbane



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

I bet there are a 100 intro posts that all read the same  

Hi , i'm 39, and recently realised I've been living the wrong dream. 

Now actively pursuing the learning path, and like others I'm new to sailing, but not new to boats, weather, swells, tides, sharks, dragging at anchor, navigational errors, running out of water, capsizing or hitting sandbanks at speed  . 

I've been reading with interest the threads of other members who have gone through and scaled back land based life and began to live aboard...talk about addictive reading. 

I live in Brisbane, on the east coast of Australia. Not sure how many aussies are on this board, hopefully there are a few that may help with local knoweldge and cruising tips further down the track

anyway - I'll try to refrain from posting stupid questions (for a little while at least) and continue reading up for my first sailing lesson, which is only two weeks away

cheers...Jas


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh man...if every newb refrained from asking stupid questions where would we be ? The place would be an online ghost town. We feed on your stupid questions, they are our meat and three veg, the grist that powers our mill. 

Anywho...if you don't ask stupid questions how can we give ever more inane replies ? 

Ha...so welcome to SailNet. Please fire away , at will. In reality the natives are quite friendly.


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks mate, good to get at least 1 welcome


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Hiya In2the blue,
Welcome to SN
I am in BrisVegas currently ( and most likely will be for a long while)
Keep us posted.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey In2theBlue,

Sorry I must admit I missed your intro until now, welcome aboard. 
I am another Aussie down in Sydney but don't hold that against me. 

Good luck with the dream.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Jas,

welcome. There are a few Aussie's lurking around SN. 

Ilenart


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi In2TheBlue 
I lived in Oz for a while and built the Noosa Heads Sheraton, and a couple of resorts up in Port Douglas. Taught myself to windsurf on Lake Cootharaba. You guys have had a rough year! Have you dried out yet? Ironically, I also spent time in Christchurch NZ, but lets not even go there! Anyway, my boat is currently in Brisbane California (pronounced with a hard A), just South of San Francisco. Welcome! I hope you find the SN forum as useful as I have.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

In2TheBlue said:


> thanks for the welcome guys


See...I told you the natives were friendly...now how about some of them stupid questions.....


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

L124C said:


> Hi In2TheBlue
> I lived in Oz for a while and built the Noosa Heads Sheraton, and a couple of resorts up in Port Douglas. Taught myself to windsurf on Lake Cootharaba. You guys have had a rough year! Have you dried out yet? Ironically, I also spent time in Christchurch NZ, but lets not even go there! Anyway, my boat is currently in Brisbane California (pronounced with a hard A), just South of San Francisco. Welcome! I hope you find the SN forum as useful as I have.


thanks L124C, yep its been a rough couple of months for a lot of folks over this way, but the spirit is strong.


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

tdw said:


> See...I told you the natives were friendly...now how about some of them stupid questions.....


HA - i don't think i have time to ask yet...still smashing through all of the old threads in the liveaboard section, and building up what i now refer to as "plan B"


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

So In2TheBlue tell us a bit about yourself and the plan?? Are you looking for a boat?? Is the plan to liveaboard??


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, look, another Aussie here. Not that I am one, but there are a few others here.

One of our clients is an Aussie, and she has been a very nice person to deal with, so I have a lot of respect for Aussies.

Come to think of it the man that bought our last boat was from New Zealand. Told us that the sailboats you could buy on the west coast here would sell for a LOT more there.

Anyway, nice to meet you and I look forward to chatting with you here and there.


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

chall03 said:


> So In2TheBlue tell us a bit about yourself and the plan?? Are you looking for a boat?? Is the plan to liveaboard??


Well, I'm researching boats yes, but I want to know a bit more before i just dive in. Given I've never hoisted a sail in my life, there is no immediate rush to buy something
The live aboard plan really appeals (even its for only a couple of years - what an experience to have), but full time work at this stage would limit any ability to cruise in the short term. I'm planning to move to contract work which would allow me to work less and live more. I'm certain that "less encumbered" is the way to go, and there are some great spots on the east coast to spend a few months every year, in between work commitments.
I've no problem with downsizing, and currently regard most of my possessions as very disposable (house included). 
Ha - i remember a time when everything I owned would fit in my car, and i just drove from state to state, finding jobs and places to live....it was so simple then


----------



## In2TheBlue (Feb 22, 2011)

cheers Tom - did your kiwi buyer sail back from the states?


----------

